# 2011 NBAA Schedule (Tanners,brookville,chilo)



## cincinnatibassmaster (Apr 9, 2004)

2011 Schedule

Brookville Lake
4-2-11 7am-3pm Saturday
5-15-11 6:30am-2:30pm Sunday
6-12-11 6am-2pm Sunday
7-23-11 6:30am-2:30pm Saturday
8-20-11 7am-3pm Saturday

Tanners Creek
4-16-11 7am-3pm Saturday
5-28-11 6:30am-2:30pm Saturday
6-25-11 6am-2pm Saturday
7-9-11 6:30am-2:30pm Saturday
8-7-11 7am-3pm Sunday

Chilo (ohio River)
4-23-11 7am-3pm Saturday
5-21-11 6:30am-2:30pm Saturday
6-5-11 6am-2pm Sunday
7-16-11 6:30am-2:30pm Saturday
8-13-11 7am-3pm Saturday

If you would like more info on these divisions contact Robert Thompson at:
(513) 205-4549 or E-mail: [email protected]

You can also visit these web sites:
http://www.nbaa-bass.com
http://www.freewebs.com/midwestsportsman


----------



## cincinnatibassmaster (Apr 9, 2004)

Just wanted to let everbody know that myself and all NBAA directors in the area will be having a booth at the Cincinnati Boat Show Jan. 19-23 2011. This would be a good time to come down and get your membership turned in and get your early boat # for the first tournaments.
We will also be supporting our sponsors by selling there tackle, all profites being split among the divisions to go into a pot that will be payed back eather in the daily payback or to our top point leaders at the end of the year. So come support our sponsors and NBAA by buying there product. We will update later with a full list of sponsor tackle we will be selling.

Rob Thompson
http://www.nbaa-bass.com
http://www.freewebs.com/midwestsportsman
[email protected]
(513) 205-4549


----------



## cincinnatibassmaster (Apr 9, 2004)

Here is a updated list of sponsor tackle that we will be selling at the boat show.

Lazer lures Crankbaits
Jimmy Miller jigs + spinnerbaits (bear hair jigs)
Boar's Head bait and carryout (mis. tackle)
Pepper Jigs and Spinnerbaits
Snapper Boat Latch
Garneau Baits

I will add more as they come.
Rob


----------



## cincinnatibassmaster (Apr 9, 2004)

There is alot of updates coming in.
I got the classic locations for 2012!

Fall Classic 2011
Muskegon Lake September 27 - October 1, 2011

National Classic 2012
Patoka Lake May 2-5, 2012


----------



## cincinnatibassmaster (Apr 9, 2004)

The show went great! Talked to alot of fishermen.
Raised some money for the circuits. can't wait till next year's show.
our next show will be at dixie marine's open house March 12-13.
Stay tuned for some new updates in the tanners, chilo and brookville divisions.

Rob


----------

